# Cars & Girls Model of the Month Contest



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey Guys,
We are now holding a contest on our site looking for Cars & Girls Models of the Month. Each winner will receive $300 cash and of course, have their picture on our site. We are currently looking for model contestants for November. The deadline is the 25th of each month to be eligible for the upcoming month. So if you or someone you know is interested in participating just click CARS & GIRLS to check out the official rules and details. There is only one winner per month so get your entries in ASAP!


----------

